# 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

						Die Deutsche Telekom hat die Preise für die Tarife im 5G-Netz bekanntgegeben. Bis Jahresende soll es 5G-Netze in sechs deutschen Städten geben. Innerhalb von 18 Monaten sollen dann die 20 größten deutschen Städte über ein 5G-Netz verfügen. Ab sofort können die 5G-Tarife gebucht werden; sobald das 5G-Netz in der Großstadt steht, bekommen die Vertragskunden kostenfrei die 5G-Geschwindigkeit freigeschaltet. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*


----------



## weisserteufel (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Musste letztens lachen, als ich mir nochmal die iPhone Präsentation von 2007 angeguckt habe und die da von Edge als Datenverbindung gesprochen haben.
12 Jahre später kann ich zumindest behaupten, dass ich bei mir in der Wohnung immer noch Edge habe.

Was für eine Entwicklung!


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Welche Geschwindigkeit ist denn in dem Vertrag drin? 


Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der mal angedachten Abschaltung vom UMTS aus? Davon hat man in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr gehört.
Werden dann eigentlich die Tarife auf LTE umgestellt?


----------



## Ocmaster (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

5G is der größte müll extreme gefährliche strahlung wo sind da die grünen? warum setzen sie sich da nicht ein? 
ich will Glasfaserkabel und mehr nicht!


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Der Preis ist ja echt Top, 5€ mehr als jetzt und dafür noch 5G. Nur leider bin ich nie in den Städten, die ausgebaut werden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Tja.. Mobilfunk am Rand der Frequenz zum Radar.... den will niemand haben.. aber 5G ist geil!  Dann kommt als nächstes wieder das Argument, dass die Sendeleistung ja viel niederiger ist... bla bla bla...

Der Staat hat sich mit der Versteigerung der Frequenzen wieder die Taschen voll gemacht! Es wird also keiner etwas daran aussetzen... wie schon damals bei 4G oder war es 3G? Ich weiss es nicht mehr... Die Zeche zahlen die Kunden mit "interessanter" Preisgestaltung der Tarife und gesundheitlich dann in zig Jahren der Rest der Bevölkerung.
Ich sehe es wie Ocmaster... lieber erstmal flächendeckend 50K oder 100k DSL... und 4G Mobilfunk, aber das wird in 100 Jahren nix! Beim Mobilfunk wollte man schon 2008 über 90% Abdeckung.. und was ist heute? Über 10 Jahre später? Richtig der BER im Mobilfunkbereich!


----------



## Magios (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

ich war jetzt in Mecklenburg im Urlaub da gibt's noch nicht mal überall Edge und Netzverbindung, da stehst du mit dem Boot auf einem kleinem See und kannst weder telefonieren noch ein Nachricht schreiben.
Armes Deutschland.... aber 5G das brauch die Welt.
Wenn ich da andere Länder anschaue, da kann ich noch 30km von der Küste entfernt mit LTE oder 4G surfen.....


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

1. Der Preis ist besser als gedacht - ich hätte nicht mit einer unlimitierten 5G Flat zu Beginn gerechnet - geschweige denn für günstige 75€ --> Das ist rein preislich gesehen sehr sehr gut.

2. Ich habe trotzdem kein interesse.....strahlung ist mir zu hoch...mir reicht auch einfach LTE für absolut alles was ich am mobilen gerät machen muss und will vollkommen aus.


3. Ich finde es gut, dass die nächsten 2 Jahre erstmal die Städte ausgebaut werden. Kann man sehen ob da die Krebsraten steigen und ist hier aufm Land erstmal safe mit 5mbit LTE und 250Mbit Supervectoring/ 1Gbit Glasfaser.

Tatsächlich Null interesse an 5G, weil aufm Land bereits überversorgt 
Wundert mich selbst ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 3. Ich finde es gut, dass die nächsten 2 Jahre erstmal die Städte ausgebaut werden. Kann man sehen ob da die Krebsraten steigen und ist hier aufm Land erstmal safe mit 5mbit LTE und 250Mbit Supervectoring/ 1Gbit Glasfaser.


Moment. Du hast ein Handy?
Dabei strahlt dein Handy auch bereits in den 2G, 3G und 4G Netzen.
Hast hoffentlich dein Handy in einen Strahlenschutzumschlag gesteckt, oder ein Sticker drauf gepappt, der die Strahlung mindert. https://www.amazon.de/s?k=Strahlenschutz+aufkleber&i=electronics&__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Die Stadtmenschen atmen Feinstaub in rauen Mengen, haben ständig Lärm und werden mit sämtlicher Strahlung zugeballert...also entweder werd ich als Dorfheini 1000 Jahre weil ich so gesund lebe oder die Städter heulen wegen nix...ich meine, die dürften bei den Bedingungen doch keine 10 Jahre alt werden...


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Moment. Du hast ein Handy?
> Dabei strahlt dein Handy auch bereits in den 2G, 3G und 4G Netzen.
> Hast hoffentlich dein Handy in einen Strahlenschutzumschlag gesteckt, oder ein Sticker drauf gepappt, der die Strahlung mindert. https://www.amazon.de/s?k=Strahlenschutz+aufkleber&i=electronics&__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss



Dir ist sicherlich bewusst, dass die unterschiedlichen Generationen auch unterschiedliche Frequenzbereiche nutzen und dass 5g in kritischere Bereiche vordingt als es noch 4g tat?

Und nein, ich bin kein "alu Hut träger" - aber bei 5g sind sich eben viele renommierte Wissenschaftler einig: hier hätte es eine längere testphase gebraucht, ei Fluss auf den körper ist ungewiss und mutmaßlich schlimmer als mit bisherigen renommierte. Und flaechenweit genutzten funktechniken.


----------



## yingtao (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Tja.. Mobilfunk am Rand der Frequenz zum Radar.... den will niemand haben.. aber 5G ist geil!  Dann kommt als nächstes wieder das Argument, dass die Sendeleistung ja viel niederiger ist... bla bla bla...
> 
> Der Staat hat sich mit der Versteigerung der Frequenzen wieder die Taschen voll gemacht! Es wird also keiner etwas daran aussetzen... wie schon damals bei 4G oder war es 3G? Ich weiss es nicht mehr... Die Zeche zahlen die Kunden mit "interessanter" Preisgestaltung der Tarife und gesundheitlich dann in zig Jahren der Rest der Bevölkerung.
> Ich sehe es wie Ocmaster... lieber erstmal flächendeckend 50K oder 100k DSL... und 4G Mobilfunk, aber das wird in 100 Jahren nix! Beim Mobilfunk wollte man schon 2008 über 90% Abdeckung.. und was ist heute? Über 10 Jahre später? Richtig der BER im Mobilfunkbereich!



Das "lustige" an den Einnahmen der Versteigerung ist doch das 2/3 des Geldes für den Ausbau investiert werden muss, sprich die Unternehmen die die Frequenzen ersteigert haben bekommen das Geld nach dem Ausbau wieder zurück. Dass das Internet noch immer schlecht ausgebaut ist liegt zudem an vielen Faktoren aber die zwei größten sind wohl die Vorzugsbehandlung der Telekom wodurch der Ausbau von Gebieten von der Telekom über Jahre geblockt werden kann und zum anderen am Finanzierungskonzept. Die Unternehmen müssen erstmal in Vorkasse gehen und Millionen in den Ausbau stecken bevor sie dann den Zuschuss beantragen können und nach der Beantragung des Geldes wird es erst nach ca. 24 Monaten ausgezahlt. Ist doch klar das die Unternehmen die schlecht ausgebauten Gebiete dann trotzdem nicht ausbauen, weil die die ersten Jahre nur Kosten haben und an den Gebieten nur wenig verdienen können.

Ansonsten überrascht es mich wie "günstig" die Tarife sind und das der Handyvertrag sogar mit einer Datenflat daherkommt.


----------



## weisserteufel (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Geschwindigkeit ist denn in dem Vertrag drin?
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der mal angedachten Abschaltung vom UMTS aus? Davon hat man in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr gehört.
> Werden dann eigentlich die Tarife auf LTE umgestellt?



LTE, seit es LTE gibt.


----------



## KrHome (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der mal angedachten Abschaltung vom UMTS aus? Davon hat man in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr gehört.
> Werden dann eigentlich die Tarife auf LTE umgestellt?


Ende 2020 wird 3G abgeschaltet, dann sind alle nicht LTE fähigen Smartphones Sondermüll. Deshalb baut man auch weiter 4G aus, da Ende 2020 längst nicht das ganze Bundesgebiet mit 5G versorgt ist.

2G bleibt zwecks SMS und Telefonie bestehen, das bringt einem Smartphone Nutzer nur nichts.

Hintergrund ist die Initiative der Bundesregierung wonach bis 2020 ganz Deutschland mit 50MBit versorgt sein soll (manch einer hat wohl gehofft, das würde mittels DSL umgesetzt werden  ).

3G Tarife wird es dann natürlich auch nicht mehr geben. Man wird wohl einfach hochgestuft. Wurde ich mit meinem Prepaid Tarif vor einiger Zeit schon.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Mobilfunk am Rand der Frequenz zum Radar



Und bei 5G NSA ist die Spionagefunktion gleich integriert. 



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe trotzdem kein interesse.....strahlung ist mir zu hoch...mir reicht auch einfach LTE für absolut alles was ich am mobilen gerät machen muss und will vollkommen aus.



Ob man selbst Interesse hat, macht für die Strahlung keinen Unterschied. Denn die Sendeleistung sitzt seit Jahrzehnten auf dem Mast und nicht im Endgerät.



KrHome schrieb:


> Ende 2020 wird 3G abgeschaltet, dann sind alle nicht LTE fähigen Smartphones Sondermüll. Deshalb baut man auch weiter 4G aus, da Ende 2020 längst nicht das ganze Bundesgebiet mit 5G versorgt ist.



Ist zumindest der Vorteil bei meinem Dell Venue 11 Pro Tablet. Da kann man einfach hinten die Steckkarten wie M.2 SATA-SSD, WLAN-Karte und WWAN-Modem austauschen. Nur der RAM ist verlötet. 
Da sich das mit 5G wohl noch 5-10 Jahre hinzieht, hab ich mir jetzt gleich mal zwei LTE-M.2-Karten bestellt. Eine für Tablet und eine fürs Thinkpad.

Sierra Wireless AirPrime EM7305 PCIe M 2 Unlocked 3G 4G LTE HSPAplus GPS 100Mbps  | eBay
Passt nach meinen Recherchen in zahlreiche Business-Geräte wie Thinkpad oder Dell Latitude.



weisserteufel schrieb:


> LTE, seit es LTE gibt.



Nur sind die gängigen Prepaid-Tarife die es beim Discounter gibt immer noch bei UMTS.


----

In Südamerika wurde das erste 5G Netz übrigens schon im April in Betrieb genommen: 
Nokia: Erste 5G-Datenverbindung in Uruguay - teltarif.de News


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 3. Ich finde es gut, dass die nächsten 2 Jahre erstmal die Städte ausgebaut werden. Kann man sehen ob da die Krebsraten steigen und ist hier aufm Land erstmal safe mit 5mbit LTE und 250Mbit Supervectoring/ 1Gbit Glasfaser.


Ich weiß wir sind hier im strahlungsparanoiden Deutschland, aber trotzdem kann ich den Schwachsinn nicht mehr hören. Krebs entsteht, wenn das Erbgut durch die Strahlung beschädigt wird. Das ist bei ionisierender Strahlung wie Röntgen, Gamma, Alpha, Beta oder UV Strahlung durchaus möglich, bei nicht ionisierender Strahlung wie Radiowellen (und damit auch Mobilfunk) eben nicht. Da spielt die Sendeleistung dann auch gar keine Rolle, theoretisch kannst du deine Hand risikofrei in eine Mikrowelle stecken. Die wird dann gekocht, aber strahlenverursachten Krebs wirst du nicht bekommen.

Übrigens werden die entsprechenden Wellenlängen schon lange verwendet: Wetterradare verwenden eine sehr ähnliche Wellenlänge schon seit Ewigkeiten.

Naja, hauptsache mal Angst geschürt. Bleiklötze gibts übrigens billig zu kaufen...


----------



## sterreich (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Magios schrieb:


> ich war jetzt in Mecklenburg im Urlaub da gibt's noch nicht mal überall Edge und Netzverbindung, da stehst du mit dem Boot auf einem kleinem See und kannst weder telefonieren noch ein Nachricht schreiben.
> Armes Deutschland.... aber 5G das brauch die Welt.
> Wenn ich da andere Länder anschaue, da kann ich noch 30km von der Küste entfernt mit LTE oder 4G surfen.....



Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert wie rückständig das vergleichsweise einfach auszubauende Deutschland im Vergleich zu Österreich ist und die Anbieter dazu oft auch noch mehr Geld für das Gebotene nehmen. 
Ernsthaft. 10 Minuten mit dem Zug südlich von Nürnberg und mit Müh und Not ein Signal, bei 2 unterschiedlichen Handys und Anbietern. Bei uns bin ich schon angefressen wenn ich am A. der Welt nur Edge hab und das sind wirklich 5 Leute/km² Gegenden.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Mal sehen, wie sich die neue Konkurrenz durch den 4. Anbieter auswirkt.


----------



## Leuenzahn (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Naja, es wird halt zu teuer, wie im Smartphonebereich generell, das liegt nun nicht an irgendwelchen Ausreden, wie "Neueinführung" oder "Kalkulation" oder sonstwas, nein, das ist halt gerade das Gebiet, wo das Wirtstier ordentlich gemolken werden kann, die Propagandaabteilungen der Konzerne sprechen hier netter, von "Konsument".

Aber irgendwo müßen die erwirtschafteten Ressourcen der Masse dieser auch wieder entzogen werden, zu teuere "neue" Technologien sind da z.B. ein probates Mittel.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Dir ist sicherlich bewusst, dass die unterschiedlichen Generationen auch unterschiedliche Frequenzbereiche nutzen und dass 5g in kritischere Bereiche vordingt als es noch 4g tat?
> 
> Und nein, ich bin kein "alu Hut träger" - aber bei 5g sind sich eben viele renommierte Wissenschaftler einig: hier hätte es eine längere testphase gebraucht, ei Fluss auf den körper ist ungewiss und mutmaßlich schlimmer als mit bisherigen renommierte. Und flaechenweit genutzten funktechniken.



Das Frequenzband ist seit gut einem Jahrhundert bekannt und wird auch seither intensiv genutzt und beobachtet. Wenn man davor eine Phobie hat, dann kommt einem das sogar entgegen, da die höheren Frequenzen nicht tief eindringen, sondern reflektiert werden.

Ich hätte eher vor der Sonne Angst, denn die verursacht nachweislich Krebs. 235.000 Menschen erkranken jedes Jahr in Deutschland an Hautkrebs, viele sterben daran. Die zahl der nachgewiesenen Krebsfälle bei der Mobiltelephonnutzung beläuft sich hingegen auf Null.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der mal angedachten Abschaltung vom UMTS aus? Davon hat man in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr gehört.



Soweit ich weiß wird da nichts abgeschaltet, sondern umgewidmet. Alle halbwegs neuen Basisstationen sind fähig auf einem Frequenzband 2G, 3G, 4G und bald auch 5G zu bedienen. Entsprechend wird es wohl wenn überhaupt Mitte bis Ende im nächstem Jahrzehnt geschehen. Bei 2G war sogar das Jahr 2038 als frühester Termin im Gespräch, wegen der ganzen industriellen Anwendungen. Es ist aber auch gut möglich, dass du noch im Jahr 2050 2G und 3G Empfang haben wirst, genaues weiß keiner.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch gut möglich, dass du noch im Jahr 2050 2G und 3G Empfang haben wirst, genaues weiß keiner.


Die aktuellen Lizenzen für UMTS laufen 2020 aus. Gut möglich, dass vielleicht noch Mal eine UMTS Versteigerung für weitere 10 Jahre ansteht, aber ob sich das dann wirklich (für jeden Netzbetreiber) rechnet bezweifel ich.
Frequenz-Kompass: Bundesnetzagentur bereitet Ende der UMTS-Lizenzen vor - Golem.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Wenn werden die wohl eher für LTE/5G versteigert, oder dem Ersteigerer die freie Wahl gelassen.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Typisch Deutschland, absolute Mondpreise...


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Lizenzen für UMTS laufen 2020 aus. Gut möglich, dass vielleicht noch Mal eine UMTS Versteigerung für weitere 10 Jahre ansteht, aber ob sich das dann wirklich (für jeden Netzbetreiber) rechnet bezweifel ich.
> Frequenz-Kompass: Bundesnetzagentur bereitet Ende der UMTS-Lizenzen vor - Golem.de



So früh können sie es eigentlich nicht abschalten, da dann eine gigantische Menge an Leuten in die Röhre schaut. Smartphones ohne LTE gab es ja durchaus bis nach 2015, ich selbst habe noch ein Zweitphone von 2013. Es wird ihnen wohl wie gesagt wurde die Wahl gelassen und am Ende wird es irgendwann nur noch einen Kanal geben, der dann auch von LTE, 5G und was sonst noch so kommt, genutzt werden kann. Zusätzliche Kosten entstehen dann eigentlich nicht und man kann es bis zum St Nimmerleinstag aufschieben.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Typisch Deutschland, absolute Mondpreise...



Es bessert sich, von der Telekom hatte ich eigentlich wesentlich mehr erwartet. Die 1€ pro Tag für eine 4G Flat im O2 Netz sind auch relativ zivil, von daher geht es jetzt dann aufwärts. Wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Flatrate ins Festnetz mal 30€ je Mon und in alle Netze 80€ je Mon gekostet hat, dann stimmt das zuversichtlich.

Fürs erste kann ich mit meiner echten 1MBit Flatrate, incl Allnet Flat, für 9€ je Mon leben.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Die 20 grösten Städte in 18 Monaten Liste der Grossstaedte in Deutschland – Wikipedia da können wir mal gespannt sein.


----------



## BxBender (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Lizenzen für UMTS laufen 2020 aus. Gut möglich, dass vielleicht noch Mal eine UMTS Versteigerung für weitere 10 Jahre ansteht, aber ob sich das dann wirklich (für jeden Netzbetreiber) rechnet bezweifel ich.
> Frequenz-Kompass: Bundesnetzagentur bereitet Ende der UMTS-Lizenzen vor - Golem.de



Oha, dann hab ich also ab nächsten Jahr evtl. gar kein Netz mehr? Supi.
E wie Error ist absolut geil hier.
Aber Telefon dürfen die mir ja zum Glück nicht abstellen.
Am Wochenende wollte man mir meinen uralt-Handy-tarif schon wieder upgraden auf LTE mit Schnickschnackmegamonsterdatenflat.
Da ich aber in der ganzen Stadt in Gebäuden keinen Empfang habe, ist das ja so oder so total nutzlos.
Auf der Arbeit 15 Kilometer weiter in der Landkreishauptstadt ist das auch so.
Selbst am Fenster Null Empfang, aber E immerhin mit Glück auf ein Strich, reicht aber dennoch nicht für ein Telefongespräch. LOL
Also geht mir weg mit dem ganzen Käse.
Solange kein Kabel direkt am Gerät hängt, und mir feste Übertragungsraten garantiert,traue ich dem Braten nicht.
Von bis zu hat die Firma 1und1 schon zu genüge durch den Kakau gezogen und zum Unwort des neuen Jahrtausends gemacht.


----------



## motte49 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Könnte Jemand mal bitte bei Telekom nachfragen warum die Tarife in Österreich sehr viel günstiger sind auch mit 5g und Unlimted als in deutschland wäre sehr cool


----------



## Noofuu (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Ich frage mich eh wer bereit ist soviel für ein Handyvertrag monatlich auszugeben... 70 oder 85 € aua.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Noofuu schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh wer bereit ist soviel für ein Handyvertrag monatlich auszugeben... 70 oder 85 € aua.



Ich...😋


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

die Preise sind Satrie oder ?


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe trotzdem kein interesse.....strahlung ist mir zu hoch...mir reicht auch einfach LTE für absolut alles was ich am mobilen gerät machen muss und will vollkommen aus.



d.h. du macht um jeden Sendemast ein Bogen oder wie soll ich das verstehen ? nur weil die kein 5G tarif hast bekommst du die Stahlung trotzdem ab.

Errinert an die Logik der Grünen mit den Atomkraftwerken, wenn in Belgien ein Hochgeht macht der Fallout ja auch an der Grenze halt weil wir hier kein Atomstrom mehr wollen....


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und nein, ich bin kein "alu Hut träger" - aber bei 5g sind sich eben viele renommierte Wissenschaftler einig: hier hätte es eine längere testphase gebraucht, ei Fluss auf den körper ist ungewiss und mutmaßlich schlimmer als mit bisherigen renommierte. Und flaechenweit genutzten funktechniken.



Windräder gelten als als Gesundheitsschädlich werden hier aber auf Befehl der Grünfaschisten weiterhin in unmittelbarer nähe zu Menschen gebaut und alle Jubeln.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> die Preise sind Satrie oder ?



Die Preise sind Top...5€ mehr wie LTE. Da gibt's überhaupt nix dran zu meckern.


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Eckism schrieb:


> Die Preise sind Top...5€ mehr wie LTE. Da gibt's überhaupt nix dran zu meckern.



Doch weil die Grundpreise schon viel zu Teuer sind, schau dich mal im Ausland um.


----------



## Bec00l (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Wozu denn den Preis für 5G bezahlen wenn es für günstiger auch unlimited, sehr schnelles 4G gibt?


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Doch weil die Grundpreise schon viel zu Teuer sind, schau dich mal im Ausland um.



Ich lebe hier in Deutschland...was interessiert mich da das Ausland...
Wenn danach geht, in China hab ich LTE mit 23GB Datenvolumen und Telefonflat für umgerechnet 6,50€...auch das umliegende Ausland ist zu teuer.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Bei autonomem Fahren, oder generell irgendwelche Maschinen die sehr schnell Daten abrufen müssen, ist 5G sicherlich hilfreich und notwendig,
aber ich frage mich wozu ich zB bei meinem Smartphone 5G brauche bzw wofür mir 4G/LTE nicht ausreicht??

Ach ja, und das die 5G Strahlung ziemlich schädlich für uns sein könnte, hört man auch immer öfter.
Bin jedenfalls noch vorsichtig damit.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



BxBender schrieb:


> Da ich aber in der ganzen Stadt in Gebäuden keinen Empfang habe, ist das ja so oder so total nutzlos.



Welches Netz hast du denn? O2?



Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei autonomem Fahren, oder generell irgendwelche Maschinen die sehr schnell Daten abrufen müssen, ist 5G sicherlich hilfreich und notwendig,
> aber ich frage mich wozu ich zB bei meinem Smartphone 5G brauche bzw wofür mir 4G/LTE nicht ausreicht??



Vor allem nützt es aktuell nichts, da durch die höheren Frequenzen die Netzabdeckung deutlich schlechter wäre.


----------



## empy (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Noofuu schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh wer bereit ist soviel für ein Handyvertrag monatlich auszugeben... 70 oder 85 € aua.



Und ich überlege, ob ich meinen neun Jahre alten Semi-Pre-Paid-Tarif irgendwann gegen einen neuen austausche. Wenn eine Minute telefonieren bzw. eine SMS dann nur noch 6 statt 7,5ct kosten, halten die 15€-Aufladungen vermutlich noch länger als die im Moment so reichen. Letzte Aufladung war wohl am 1.12.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



motte49 schrieb:


> Könnte Jemand mal bitte bei Telekom nachfragen warum die Tarife in Österreich sehr viel günstiger sind auch mit 5g und Unlimted als in deutschland wäre sehr cool



Weil unsere Nachbarn die Frequenzen üblicherweise für einen Apfel und ein Ei verschleudern, dafür mit der Auflage das Netz gut auszubauen. Das ist zumindest einer der Gründe, der andere ist wohl dass wir es mit uns machen lassen.



Noofuu schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh wer bereit ist soviel für ein Handyvertrag monatlich auszugeben... 70 oder 85 € aua.



Wer mobil schnelles Internet in einem verläßlichen Netz braucht, der hat keine Alternative außer Vodafone und die Telekom. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man sich den Stationären Interneranschluß sparen kann, dann ist das auch nicht mehr soviel (etliche geben ja durchaus 30€ stationär und dann nochmal 20€ mobil aus).


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Die 20 grösten Städte in 18 Monaten Liste der Grossstaedte in Deutschland – Wikipedia da können wir mal gespannt sein.


Ich lege dann mal die Füße hoch bis die Telekom bei der Nr. 78 der Großstädte angekommen ist.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Darmstadt unter den Top 6 der Ausbaustädte dabei ist.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich lege dann mal die Füße hoch bis die Telekom bei der Nr. 78 der Großstädte angekommen ist.



Frag mich mal auf 850 m Seehöhe im Nirwana.
Gut, für den Notfall habe ich noch das Lagerfeuer für Rauchzeichen und meine Trommel...


----------



## sterreich (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Windräder gelten als als Gesundheitsschädlich werden hier aber auf Befehl der Grünfaschisten weiterhin in unmittelbarer nähe zu Menschen gebaut und alle Jubeln.


Bitte, das ist so ein Schwachsinn, es gibt bisher keine einzige aussagekräftige Studie dazu, nur "sollte untersucht werden bezüglich Schlafprobleme". Das Landesamt Bayern zitiert bspw. die Auswirkungen einer Studie, blöderweise in Dänisch. Doppelt blöd, dass die  alleine von der Schallverbreitung und Lärmbelästigung handelt und nicht von Gesundheitsauswirkungen...
Alles andere was ich gefunden habe sind Verschwörer-/Lobbyseiten.

Hier aus der neuesten Veröffentlichung die ich finden konnte:


> There is no authoritative evidence that sound from wind turbines represents a risk to human health among neighboring residents. The only causal link that can be identified is that wind turbines may pose an annoyance to some who live near them. However, annoyance is likely influenced by a person’s feelings about the impacts of wind turbines on viewsheds, whether they get an economic benefit from the turbines, whether they have had a say in the siting process, and attitudes about wind power generally.


https://www.iaenvironment.org/webres/File/IEC_Wind_Health_Paper_2019_FINAL.pdf

Das sind die selben Hysterie-Symptome wie es sie bei einem Handymasten gibt. Nur dass Strahlung je nach Frequenz durchaus schwere Auswirkungen für den Körper haben kann und entsprechend getestet gehört. Beim Schall hingegen geht's nachweislich nur Auswirkungen übers Gehör, und oh Wunder, wenn es windig ist entsteht sogar an Gebäuden Infraschall (Effects of infrasound generated in urban areas on health of people  and animals – an attempt to localize environmental infrasound sources 
using computer simulations). Das heißt wohl wir sollten alle in Erdlöchern hausen.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Bei meinen Eltern stehen ein paar große Windräder in grob 2-3 km herum, die hörst man nicht und selbst wenn man darunter vorbei läuft ist jedes Fahrrad , dass vorbeikommt, deutlich lauter...


----------



## bulli007 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Mit 5G wird wohl die Netzabdeckung noch schlechter als bei 4G werden. Wenn dann die Telekomiker  noch anfangen 4G Antennen abzubauen um Platz/Geld/Aufwand zu sparen  dann sind die Leute auf den land erst richtig ver*rscht.
Die Regierung sollte lieber mal Ausbaustufen Verlagen die in bestimmten Regionen erfüllt werden müssen um die Lizenzen zu erhalten und dann einfach eine dauerhafte Lizenzgebühr für die Nutzung erheben. Tolle Lizenzeinnahmen zu generieren ist nur auf dem ersten blick toll, dauerhafte wirft es uns zurück wenn 5G nur an bestimmten plätzen zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## bulli007 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern stehen ein paar große Windräder in grob 2-3 km herum, die hörst man nicht und selbst wenn man darunter vorbei läuft ist jedes Fahrrad , dass vorbeikommt, deutlich lauter...


Du kannst sie auch nicht hören, Windräder erzeugen Infraschall was im nicht hörbaren bereich ist!
Die Diskussion darüber ob Infraschall schädlich oder nicht ist überlasse ich jetzt aber anderen.


----------



## sterreich (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Weil unsere Nachbarn die Frequenzen üblicherweise für einen Apfel und ein Ei verschleudern, dafür mit der Auflage das Netz gut auszubauen. Das ist zumindest einer der Gründe, der andere ist wohl dass wir es mit uns machen lassen.



Nicht wirklich, Österreich ist einfach ein hart umkämpfter Markt. Auf die Größe umgerechnet haben eure Mobilkomanbieter zwar ca. 3x so viel bezahlt (Österreich 188 Mio. vs. 6,6 Mrd.), aber bei LTE haben die österreichischen Anbieter auch fleißig gelöhnt (2 Mrd. vs 9,5 Mrd. in 2 Auktionen), mal Faktor 10 also das Doppelte, und waren trotzdem günstiger.
Dazu kommt, dass der Ausbau in Österreich durch die vielen Berge und Täler wohl teurer ausfällt.

Deutschland ist, was den Mobilfunk angeht, im Europäischen Vergleich einfach Entwicklungsland. Selbst Dänemark ist teils deutlich billiger. Ich zahle bei einem virtuellen Anbieter umgerechnet <14€ für 10h Telefonie, unbegrenzt SMS und 100GB Internet im LTE Netz. Gerade getestet 51,6 Down, 9,8 up mit 14ms Ping
Einen Tarif mit unbegrenzt Daten in Skandinavien und Baltikum(15GB EU), Telefonie und SMS  gibt's hier ab 33€ bei einem normalen Anbieter (Telia). Und um je 16€ kannst du sogar bis zu 5 zusätzliche SIM-Karten für die Familie dazubekommen.
Alles ohne Bindung versteht sich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



sterreich schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, Österreich ist einfach ein hart umkämpfter Markt. Auf die Größe umgerechnet haben eure Mobilkomanbieter zwar ca. 3x so viel bezahlt (Österreich 188 Mio. vs. 6,6 Mrd.), aber bei LTE haben die österreichischen Anbieter auch fleißig gelöhnt (2 Mrd. vs 9,5 Mrd. in 2 Auktionen), mal Faktor 10 also das Doppelte, und waren trotzdem günstiger.
> Dazu kommt, dass der Ausbau in Österreich durch die vielen Berge und Täler wohl teurer ausfällt.
> 
> Deutschland ist, was den Mobilfunk angeht, im Europäischen Vergleich einfach Entwicklungsland. Selbst Dänemark ist teils deutlich billiger. Ich zahle bei einem virtuellen Anbieter umgerechnet <14€ für 10h Telefonie, unbegrenzt SMS und 100GB Internet im LTE Netz. Gerade getestet 51,6 Down, 9,8 up mit 14ms Ping
> ...



Und?
Kriegst in Deutschland fuer 30€ eine unlimitierte lte flat (speed bei mir aktuell 56mbit down im 800 Einwohner kaff), unlimitierte telefon, SMS usw......
Keine Vertragslaufzeit, TAEGLICH kuendbar. 

Man darf halt net bei der Telekom a kriechen und sich dann über deren Preise beschweren.


----------



## sterreich (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und?
> Kriegst in Deutschland fuer 30€ eine unlimitierte lte flat (speed bei mir aktuell 56mbit down im 800 Einwohner kaff), unlimitierte telefon, SMS usw......
> Keine Vertragslaufzeit, TAEGLICH kuendbar.
> 
> Man darf halt net bei der Telekom a kriechen und sich dann über deren Preise beschweren.


Also ich finde in der Richtung bei euch nichts unter 50€ (O2).
Und das was ich geschrieben habe ist wohlgemerkt bei einem Netzeigentümer (Telia), das heißt im Zweifelsfall hat man Priorität. (+ eben 6 andere Länder).

Ich brauchs eh nicht. Ich komm auch mit 5GB aus. Aber die Preise bei euch sind mMn echt übel.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Du kannst sie auch nicht hören, Windräder erzeugen Infraschall was im nicht hörbaren bereich ist!
> Die Diskussion darüber ob Infraschall schädlich oder nicht ist überlasse ich jetzt aber anderen.



ähmmmm - bin sprachlos im Moment. Ihr scheint beide die Windräder nur von Fotos zu kennen ... oder Fernsehen ... oder vom lesen ...
Windräder kann man nicht hören ?? Wenn sie still stehen ok. Oder einfach mal in die Nähe eines sich drehenden Windrades gehen, Windrichtung egal. Selbst tagsüber hört man die Dinger, erst recht in der Nacht. 
Und Compisucher - besuche mal deine Eltern im richtigen Leben und nicht immer nur anrufen ...


----------



## twizyfan (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

Warum 4G abbauen, 5G baut auf LTE auf und wird ständig erweitert. 2G und 3G muss weichen.  Auf dem Land wird LTE dichter, habe ich selbst schon festgestellt. Sogar dort, wo vorher nur EDGE war. Jetzt vergehen erstmal 6 Monate, damit neben Berlin+Bonn erstmal Hamburg, München, Darmstadt und Leipzig dazu kommt, dann 18 Monate für die nächsten 20 Großstädte.


----------



## GT200b (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*

5G ist schädlich für Mensch&Tiere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTBzZ2Nc-98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thrustno1 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern stehen ein paar große Windräder in grob 2-3 km herum, die hörst man nicht und selbst wenn man darunter vorbei läuft ist jedes Fahrrad , dass vorbeikommt, deutlich lauter...



Seid wann kann man Infraschall hören ?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: 5G-Mobilfunk: Deutsche Telekom gibt Preise für 5G-Tarife bekannt*



KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> Windräder kann man nicht hören ?? Wenn sie still stehen ok. Oder einfach mal in die Nähe eines sich drehenden Windrades gehen, Windrichtung egal. Selbst tagsüber hört man die Dinger, erst recht in der Nacht.



Wenn sie falsch gebaut sind. Unsere konnte man auch erst hören, wenn der Wind aus Westen kam. Seit die Flügelrückseiten mit Kämmen bestückt wurden, welche die Verwirbelung verhindern, ist Ruhe.

Aber BTT.


----------

